
Interview with Ted Nelson, 1990 - da02
http://openvault.wgbh.org/catalog/V_4D37F2D8E1054BA49999027BF9D18957
======
drallison
Anyone serious about computers and how humans interact with them should study
the works and thought of Ted Nelson. Ted sees problems differently. If it's
hard to see where he is headed or difficult to understand what he is saying,
just wait a decade or two and your perception will catch up.

~~~
hga
And buy or borrow a copy of his iconic book [https://www.amazon.com/Computer-
Lib-Dream-Machines-Revised/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Computer-Lib-Dream-
Machines-Revised/dp/0914845497/) it's not long, won't take you too long to
read the first time.

